# Does your betta do any cute things?



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Caroline was doing something really cute today! I wish I could have got a picture! 
So, in her tank she has these little gem rocks and today when I went into my room I saw her pushing them around with her little mouth! They are about the size of an average eraser and they are really light I got them at petsmart. I would recommend them to anyone with active bettas. Caroline does this all the time now. I'll try to get a picture!
Does your betta do any cute things? Let's start a conversation!


----------



## KafkaDream (Dec 30, 2013)

When I walk up to my betta's tank, he gets really protective of his snail! He swims around it and sort of half-flares at me!


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

KafkaDream said:


> When I walk up to my betta's tank, he gets really protective of his snail! He swims around it and sort of half-flares at me!


Awwww cute


----------



## CelticRavens (Feb 21, 2015)

A little background: I've always used gravel in my tanks, but after reading posts on it here I'm trying out not putting anything down in my divided aquarium.

Well not 10 minutes ago I noticed that Ronin's 3 little marimo were gone from the open area under his Pothos where they've been since I dropped them in 2 days ago. I looked closer & found him with them under the java moss. He had them all together next to him & went completely still when he realized I was looking in on him. Normally he wiggles & swims up to greet me; not this time, he seemed miffed that I'd interrupted him. :lol:

So that's one point in favor of bare bottom tanks. Ronin can easily herd his moss balls around where he wants them. :grin:


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

CelticRavens said:


> A little background: I've always used gravel in my tanks, but after reading posts on it here I'm trying out not putting anything down in my divided aquarium.
> 
> Well not 10 minutes ago I noticed that Ronin's 3 little marimo were gone from the open area under his Pothos where they've been since I dropped them in 2 days ago. I looked closer & found him with them under the java moss. He had them all together next to him & went completely still when he realized I was looking in on him. Normally he wiggles & swims up to greet me; not this time, he seemed miffed that I'd interrupted him. :lol:
> 
> So that's one point in favor of bare bottom tanks. Ronin can easily herd his moss balls around where he wants them. :grin:


That's adorable


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

My boy *Magnus *(mustard delta) does this adorable wiggle butt swim in little bursts to come over when he sees me. None of my other boys do this, its cute and I like to equate it to a very excited dog bounding over with excessive tail wags that make its butt move too.
*Aristocoles *(dumbo multi color) loves to spaz all over the tank swimming eveyrwhere, flaring at my finger or pen, then come to rest on the thermometer (the rubber part that hold it in place) which puts him right by the surface. He'll hold completely still (including those big flowy pectorals) for a few moments then go swimming all around again. My husband has told me he often finds him sleeping in that spot when he comes down in the morning (he sees the fish before me.. I like my sleep ^^''). Hes the only one I've never seen rest on or swim between the thermometer glass (section above the rubber cup) and the tank glass. The others just see it as a random blockage in their tanks and swim around it, not between it.
*Arist'oto'* (blue white delta) lived with otos and acted like one, hung out with them, even ate veggies with them.. no really! [I have proof](set to fast). I've not witnessed the other betas eat veggies, though Magnus likes to eat the salvia minima and get fat (thankfully i think he's finally getting over that as he's not so fat now)... but he doesn't eat cucumber or zucchini.
*Xerxes *(*deep breath*mustard dragon scale armigedon plakat) thought a (short) blue pen i help up was a female betta and got all court-y/flare-y and went bubble nest building after I showed it to him, he got grump at me for photographing him building. [link to the post with photos]
And finally *Alastor *shares his tank with 6 cherry shrimp (and I recently found 3-4 shrimplets) he does not harass them but if they do the rapid backwards escape swim maneuver he sees the sudden movement and gets intrigued and follows them. This causes them to keep rapid backwards swimming until they find a hiding spot and he goes back to minding his own business. Its cute to see him get alert and follow them then just slowly swim away after.


----------



## CelticRavens (Feb 21, 2015)

It's so interesting to hear about how each of your boys has their own way of interacting with you & things in their tanks. :-D
My 2nd betta hasn't been shipped due to the weather, but I can't wait til I can see what differences there are between him & Ronin.


----------



## mepxx (Mar 8, 2015)

I have a female betta named Kitty i have a fuzzy artificial plant in her fishbowl from Petco. She loves it! she swims through it all the time its so cute 

Also, the day i bought a thermometer for the bowl, she would not leave it alone she kept trying to figure out what it was and stared at it all day. eventually she gave up and ignores it now. it was the cutest<3


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

mepxx said:


> I have a female betta named Kitty i have a fuzzy artificial plant in her fishbowl from Petco. She loves it! she swims through it all the time its so cute
> 
> Also, the day i bought a thermometer for the bowl, she would not leave it alone she kept trying to figure out what it was and stared at it all day. eventually she gave up and ignores it now. it was the cutest<3


Lol I love when they discover new things in their tanks!


----------



## Vireo (Mar 5, 2015)

Mine love his thermometer... He attacks it, and plays with it until it detaches and bobs around... lol He's a fiesty little guy. He chases after his one bladder snail that hijacked the tank on an anubias... I hope my new betta (separate tanks side by side with a paper shield between the two) has as much personality.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Vireo said:


> Mine love his thermometer... He attacks it, and plays with it until it detaches and bobs around... lol He's a fiesty little guy. He chases after his one bladder snail that hijacked the tank on an anubias... I hope my new betta (separate tanks side by side with a paper shield between the two) has as much personality.


Awww that is cute


----------



## Vireo (Mar 5, 2015)

bettagerl said:


> Awww that is cute


It's even cuter if you understood the size of Mizuchi.. lol He's only about 1" long from tip to tail! I've never seen such a fiesty betta.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've caught Mrs. Fish using the IAL as a hidey spot when it sank to the gravel. She was very interested in her live plant when I planted it in there, and she attacks the turkey baster when I'm siphoning out waste. Mr. Fish likes to swim in between the tank and thermometer. He used to play with my finger -- I'd move my finger back and forth by the tank, and he'd follow it with his head. They both attack my fingers since I hand feed them frozen food, and they both rush to the front of their tanks when anyone comes into the room.


----------



## LarixLyallii (Jan 19, 2015)

Drax will usually swim up to the front of the tank and pout at me whenever he sees me; the pout gets stronger when it's starving day for him.  He's my special pretty derp head - I think he's beautiful, but he seems to have the dumb a lot of the time. Of my two current bettas, he's very chill. 

Yondu, on the other hand, is Mr. Feisty Personality. In his temporary home he would flare at just about everything in the tank, to the point where I imagined Christian Bale as Batman shouting "WHUR ARE THE OTHER DRUGS AT???" or "SWEAR TO ME!"  Now that he's in his new permanent home, he gets all wiggle butt on me when I come to say hello to him, and he voraciously snaps up frozen blood worm treats. The cutest thing he does (in my biased opinion) is the wiggle dance when my dog, Griffin (a 95 pound mutt) walks up to his tank and gently touches his nose to the glass. Yondu doesn't flare or act aggressive - it's like they share a little moment, and my heart melts a little every time I see it.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

So one day i was reaching out to my cabinet to get something - thats where my tank is 

He got scared spooked i am like uh ok i didnt even do anything lol he got scared for no reason 

Now he loves to jump stare at the top of the water then JUMP!

He loves staring and biting the thermometer lol


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

My new guy sleeps under his moss ball if its suspended slightly above the gravel. 

Sammy flares at anyone that isn't me or my roommate (though he flares at me too occasionally)

Misha takes a breath of air then swims down and blows a bubble to watch it float to the top of his tank. 

Oliver curls up in his flower ball

Dean sleeps curled in a leaf on his plant

Crowley curls himself up in his terra cotta pot.


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

This was a while ago, but Edgar had no idea that the ramshorn snails in his tank are alive. So when he saw a ramshorn snail moving on the filter, his eyes nearly popped out of his head


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

So Mishi tried to swim down the filter's uplift tube, there's no way he could fit but I didn't get a picture because I wanted to make sure he didn't get stuck. Once he figured out that he couldn't fit, he started hanging out there with the water blowing on his face. It reminds me of a dog sticking his head out of a car window.


----------



## MommaBubbles (Mar 16, 2015)

I just got my new companion last night at walmart. I live in a group home in a small town and the only pet they allow are Bettas, for liability reasons. I fought this rule for years until last night. Basically I just got out of a bad relationship and was being moody in walmart and was walking past the Bettas when a flash of movement caught my eye. 

It was a small pale, blue Crowntail male and he flared up at me then swam in a circle before blowing bubbles. I fell in love and bought everything necessary as well as him, I'm a first time owner. I named him Bubbles, because that is how he greets me when he sees me, lol. I was skeptical about having a pet I couldn't cuddle with, but in the first 24 hours that I have had Bubbles he has made me laugh more than I have in a long time. He follows my finger which makes me smile. 

His color has improved nicely so now he is more of a vibrant metallic blue-green. Does anyone have suggestions for "play things," Bubbles doesn't have anything to stimulate him right now besides me and I work during the week, so I don't want him to grow bored. I have a small 1/2 gallon tank.


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

MommaBubbles said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for "play things," Bubbles doesn't have anything to stimulate him right now besides me and I work during the week, so I don't want him to grow bored. I have a small 1/2 gallon tank.


They sure do steal your heart quickly, don't they? My Arausio loves exploring his hamster tunnels. I have all the sections detached and switch them out frequently. Not sure if they're too big for your tank or not, though. Both my boys love their plants, Edgar especially spends most of his time hanging out in his large leaf silk plant. I've heard that some like to play with ping pong balls, but Arausio just ignored his after swimming around it a couple of times. Haven't tried one with Edgar yet. I think most important to keeping them active is to keep their water clean and temperature a steady 76-82 degrees. Otherwise they're likely to be lethargic no matter what you give them to explore. Good luck with Bubbles! I wish you both years of happiness together.


----------

